# Show Me Your Flys.



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Lets see them guys and girls. Lets see all thoes flys I know you all are tying out there! I haven't seen very many at all. So lets start posting some pics! I will post mine tonight when I get home. 

Thanks and God Bless
TTR 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Captain 9 (May 2, 2006)

Better Yet....How about a 2Cool Fly Swap????


The gift that keeps on giving!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BulletBob (Apr 18, 2005)

Unfortunately, I have not been out fishing much in the past 2 years (added two new kiddos to the Bullet Bob clan) but used to enjoy tying my own stuff.

Here are a few of my favorites for the flats/bays. All of these patterns are very easy to tie. I tie almost all of my flats/bay flies on Gamakatsu Shiner hooks. Extremely sharp, durable, light and just about any tension at all on the line will set the hook immediately right on the inside lip of the fish. I've never had to dig one out of fish's throat. I've been using these Shiner hooks on my flies since I started tying quite a few years ago.

*Bullet Bob Shizzard* - This fly gets laughed at the most but is definitely the most productive and will catch just about any species...also my favorite for clear water on the sand. One fly will last many a fishing trips, hookups and landings. It should be featured in a new book coming out next fall...we'll see.

















*Bullet Bob Popper* - One of my favorite top-water patterns (use the bigger hooks). This fly was featured in one of Gartooth's GCC write-ups (thanks CS)









*Bullet Bob Tarpon King* - I first designed it strictly for a ladyfish magnet but found it worked great for many other applications. This is a very productive fly in various color patterns and sizes. I've used it on everything from specks/reds/ladyfish to freshwater trout/LM/SM/sand bass. I have never tried this patter on tarpon...the fly was named after a very infamous BackWaterHawg















http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2003-7/273137/DSCN0912(Small).JPG

*Bullet Bob Spoon -* I have been proud of this particular pattern as it turned up quite a few years ago before there were numerous spoon flies sold on ever corner. I cannot take full credit as I got the idea from East Cut spoons (Scott Graham's spoons) and knew I could develop my own specific pattern that catered better to my style, in a smaller pattern and a much cheaper price point than buying retail. This fly can be bought under various names and venues now but one of the most recognizable is at Cabelas under the name Kingfisher Spoon.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

here are the ones i have been playin with lately. plus i have a few more i am trying to learn:







































glow in the dark both side on this lil guy


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Ok Ok I know. It has taken a bit longer than first thought. But here are a few that I have tied.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

here are a few more.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

*Here's some of mine*

See what ya'll think


----------



## skezzcrom (Apr 24, 2007)

*Spoons, Spoons, Spoons*

Here is one spoon


----------



## skezzcrom (Apr 24, 2007)

*Spoons?*

More?


----------



## skezzcrom (Apr 24, 2007)

*More Spoons?*

A few more:


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Great work on those spoons!! I have yet to try to make any.


----------



## BTK (Mar 9, 2007)

killer flys!


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

man those fly's look SWEET. I actually just tied my first fly the other day...uhhh, didnt look anything remotely resembling anything on here.


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

munson said:


> man those fly's look SWEET. I actually just tied my first fly the other day...uhhh, didnt look anything remotely resembling anything on here.


Don't be too hard on yourself...none of the first ones they tied looked like the ones that are being shown either. Practice makes perfect. After you have tied a couple of hundred, they'll look better...trust me.

JLD


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

munson said:


> man those fly's look SWEET. I actually just tied my first fly the other day...uhhh, didnt look anything remotely resembling anything on here.


Just keep at I don't really approve of some I tie but you know what zI found even the ugly ones do catch fish. And its a rush catcheing something on one you made.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

don't even worrie about it, it is like anything else, practice, practice, practice. my first fly looked like i dipped the hook in glue and then dropped it in a bucket of left over fly scraps. my second one I tied was with buck tail and it looked like a big fluffy hair ball........ I caught a fish on it to! I was stripping the line back in fast because I was mad that the fly was ugly and that I couldn't cast and bang! it was a small tourt but it was enough to get me hooked for life!



munson said:


> man those fly's look SWEET. I actually just tied my first fly the other day...uhhh, didnt look anything remotely resembling anything on here.


----------

